# Leg Cocking



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've owned my own dogs for 30 odd years and have always had a mixture of both male and female without any problems. However, I currently have a 10 month old entire whippet male whom we bought at 8 weeks. He is a super dog and has fitted in with our family (both human and doggy) really well and it feels as if he's been with us forever. Recently he learned to cock his leg and this has progressed to weeing on absolutely everything  Nothing is safe! This morning he decided to water all the dog beds in the kitchen, and then give my rocking chair a good sprinkle too  Last week he watered my husband's surround sound speakers  - hubby still doesn't know about that one!!!


Any ideas as to what I can do to try to stop him cocking his leg in our home? He is very well bred and my intention was to have a go at showing him, so didn't really want to get him neutered. Would neutering stop this behavior anyway? I really don't know what to do as none of my other/previous male dogs have ever cocked their legs in the house. Any advice would be greatly received


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

none of my males cock there legs fortunately, 

but the ownly advise I have is when you catch him in the act grab him by his collar or scruff a sharp no or whatever you telling off command is and take him to were you want him to wee and continue to do it until he gets its but it would only work in the moment


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Angel44 said:


> I've owned my own dogs for 30 odd years and have always had a mixture of both male and female without any problems. However, I currently have a 10 month old entire whippet male whom we bought at 8 weeks. He is a super dog and has fitted in with our family (both human and doggy) really well and it feels as if he's been with us forever. Recently he learned to cock his leg and this has progressed to weeing on absolutely everything  Nothing is safe! This morning he decided to water all the dog beds in the kitchen, and then give my rocking chair a good sprinkle too  Last week he watered my husband's surround sound speakers  - hubby still doesn't know about that one!!!
> 
> Any ideas as to what I can do to try to stop him cocking his leg in our home? He is very well bred and my intention was to have a go at showing him, so didn't really want to get him neutered. Would neutering stop this behavior anyway? I really don't know what to do as none of my other/previous male dogs have ever cocked their legs in the house. Any advice would be greatly received


Hey im not the only one then lol sorry my dogs doing the same i have just rescued him he is brill and gets on with everybody and everything, but is suffering witha little seperation anxiety, so he decided to eat my sofa and brake my PVC door, but he is an entire male and is cocking his leg and peeing now i got home last night and and he was fin took them for a long walk and i have never known a dog not to cock there leg out side he ppes on the field but never on walls i thought males peeded on everything cos all my others have he waites till he comes home and he did it last night in the kitchen and in the middle of the floor, so i no how frustrating it is all i am doing is following around and when i catch him telling him no and then put him in the garden cos if ys dont see them you carnt tell them of, im having him done when i get back from holidays i have been told it will help but also firm handling when catchimg them in the act.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's a real pain in the bum! I've caught him doing it and have shouted firmly at him and he looks at me and carries on  I've dragged him out by the collar and put him in the garden where he can water whatever he likes but he doesn't seem to have the urge once he's outside. Nothing has changed at home, he get's loads of exercise and attention so I can only assume he's like a child trying out a new talent


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel44 said:


> Thanks guys. It's a real pain in the bum! I've caught him doing it and have shouted firmly at him and he looks at me and carries on  I've dragged him out by the collar and put him in the garden where he can water whatever he likes but he doesn't seem to have the urge once he's outside. Nothing has changed at home, he get's loads of exercise and attention so I can only assume he's like a child trying out a new talent


Shouting will only compound the problem 

There is a slight possibility that it could be a medical problem, though its doubtful. If he has just started this, my gut feeling is that there may be an underlaying problem. One thing you could try is word association. Every time he gets is right praise him and use a word to associate his urinating. Pretty soon if repeated, he will understand that it is right for him to urinate outside, but wrong inside.

Best of luck


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Angel44 said:


> Thanks guys. It's a real pain in the bum! I've caught him doing it and have shouted firmly at him and he looks at me and carries on  I've dragged him out by the collar and put him in the garden where he can water whatever he likes but he doesn't seem to have the urge once he's outside. Nothing has changed at home, he get's loads of exercise and attention so I can only assume he's like a child trying out a new talent


Ho dear now if i catch him he stops and cowers down hope things work out for you.


----------



## tordiamond (Oct 21, 2008)

only 1 of my dogs cocks his leg,it,s a nightmare walking him,every 10 seconds he cocks his leg,a 20 minute walk takes 40 minutes.lol


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

dont shout at the dog a "no" should work well enough then take him straight outside, anywhere he does go outside he should be prasied and given a command, have a wee is what weve used. anywhere he goes inside should be cleaned with biological washing powder as its one of the few things that gets the smells out of things so even dogs cant smell it. if hes been there once hes more likely to do so again if he can smell it.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

When I say I shouted at him I do mean that I shouted out NO! I am generally a very quite person, especially with the animals, so any raised voice usually gets their attention immediately. I really don't think there's a medical problem as he's eating and drinking normally. If it is an insecurity then I can't for the life of me think of what may have caused it. His new name is P*ss Pot


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

He maybe marking especially when there are other dogs in the house,I doubt neutering would have any impact.
I would get him checked by a vet to rule out any infection that maybe present.


----------



## 6660carrie (Jul 28, 2008)

I reckon its just his age and the fact you have other dogs in the house. I would just carry on as you are, say no and throw him outside then leave him out there for a while. Eventually he will wee outside then just make a big fuss of him and let him in! I'm sure he will soon get the message.

The word association is good, when I put mine out at night I just say "do wee wee" and he just does it on command! 

Best of luck


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

The problem here is that every-time he does it, the more it becomes habit. so you need to watch him like a hawk. This is one of the few occasions when I would use training discs. you chuck the discs on the floor as soon as you see him lifting his leg.
the sudden noise of the discs will almost certainly stop him in his tracks.
It's very important that you also reward him for going in the correct place as there is a risk that he connect the unpleasant noise of the discs with the act of urinating instead of where he is urinating.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Shane said:


> The problem here is that every-time he does it, the more it becomes habit. so you need to watch him like a hawk. This is one of the few occasions when I would use training discs. you chuck the discs on the floor as soon as you see him lifting his leg.
> the sudden noise of the discs will almost certainly stop him in his tracks.
> It's very important that you also reward him for going in the correct place as there is a risk that he connect the unpleasant noise of the discs with the act of urinating instead of where he is urinating.


Although I can understand why you've suggested this, I would not personally recommend the use of discs in this instance.

It's perfectly normal for dogs to mark their territory, they just need to learn the home is not their territory to mark 

When a dog marks territory it's not because he needs to urinate, he's communicating with other canines; like leaving a calling card  so toilet training methods don't apply i.e. taking him outside to wee and praising him for it.


----------

